
The Single Most Important Career Question You Can Ask Yourself - rwalling
http://www.softwarebyrob.com/2008/05/18/the-single-most-important-career-question-you-can-ask-yourself/
======
raju
An interesting discussion on reddit for the same...
[<http://reddit.com/r/programming/info/6jywj/comments/>]

